# DIY mandolin



## andrew23 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey there KKF,

I was browsing youtube, and came across this vid from a guy called John Heisz. He goes through a build of mandolin, and I keep wondering, what's the blade gonna be? At about the three minute mark, he installs the blade. seems to cut darn well too.. 

I hope this is the right place... 

[video=youtube;E0nPs_Kl1NE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0nPs_Kl1NE[/video]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 25, 2015)

I just watched the video, seems like a hell of a lot of work and time to make when you can get something good for a reasonable price, I'd rather just buy a benriner personally. I'm actually seriously thinking about getting one.


----------



## koki (Jul 25, 2015)

it looks like it takes a little bit too much work to make though. Very cool! I think I would just buy mine


----------



## andrew23 (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, I use a benriner myself, but I figured it would be good for a quick laugh.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 26, 2015)

At first thought it was a string Mandolin used in folk music around the world including American Bluegrass. :guitarist: a little more difficult for DIY


----------



## chinacats (Jul 26, 2015)

He can have his mandolin, but his shop tools are very nice...bottom line is he should have salted his chips while they were still hot...


----------



## ecchef (Jul 27, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> At first thought it was a string Mandolin used in folk music around the world including American Bluegrass. :guitarist: a little more difficult for DIY



Hmmm...you could use one of those to make spaghetti alla chitarra!


----------



## Adrian (Jul 27, 2015)

Pretty dangerous having a bit of very sharp blade poking out of each side. Made me wince. He made a nice job though. 

Have to say, if I am making root vegetable crisps, which I very rarely do, I take the lazy route and zap them through a fine slicer blade in a food processor. Very rarely use a mandolin as for small volume I like to play with my knives and for high volume the machine comes out.


----------

